# All about Coco! MOG



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 30, 2009)

A BIG THANKS to *Nandro* and *Texas Kid* for helping me compile all this wonderful information and pics to help everyone understand *Coco *and it's benefits just a little bit better. 

RB


*Background on Coco*

The recent shift to* Coco* as a medium for growers has caused many to turn and take a look. Since *Coco* can be used in virtually any style of growing (ie. Container Growing, Ebb and Flow, DWC and even Aeroponics) and wide spread reports of increased growth rates as a result of it's use, it certainly merits a closer look. 

*Coco *and it's various grades are manufactured from the shells and husks of the Coconut. While *Coco* is made in several parts of the world, *Sri Lanka* is by far and away the world leader in* Coco* production. For obvious reasons, it is cheaper to produce the *Coco* in *Sri Lanka* as labor is cheap and Coconuts are quite abundant as Coconut export is one of* Sri Lanka's* top export products. 

*Coco* products have many uses other than it's Horticultural applications. As an example, *Coco *husks (the larger pieces) are used to mix in with unstable earth to help anchor it and allow water to easily pass through thereby controlling erosion in mountainous areas of the world. *Coco* is also used to filter drinking water in some parts of the world that can't afford the high cost of water treatment plants. 

*Coco in Gardening*

In indoor gardening, *Coco* and it's various grades offer indoor growers (Newbies and Seasoned Growers alike) a super forgiving medium that practically insures that over-watering and "dampening off" never occur. In Hydro, *Coco* allows the gardener to cycle/flood less frequently as the *Coco* itself, unlike *Hydroton*, will retain the perfect amount of moisture to keep the plants happy between floods. Depending on the grade of *Coco *used, if you're flooding four or five times per light cycle, you can easily cut down to two to three floods during "lights on" and NONE during the dark period. Less floodings = less nutrients used = big savings on nutrients!

Being a totally inert (no food value) substrate, supplemental feedings through a good, well rounded nutrient regime are essential. However, this is the beauty of *Coco* as since it is inert, you can more accurately control EXACTLY how much food your plants are receiving. Also, by just looking at your plants, you'll be able to see if they are wanting more food or less and you can very precisely contol the feedings by monitoring the PPM or EC of your feedings. *Coco* allows the grower to have a "gas pedal" and a "brake" for the plant growth. Through trial and experimentation, you will quickly find that precise level that your plants perform best at and learn to keep it there for pronounced growth!

Something should also be said about the "symbiotic" relationship that *Coco* enjoys with plants. When doing a side by side comparion with plants grown in *Coco* versus the same plants grown in Soil (or *Coco *vs *Hydroton* in Hydro), it becomes apparently very quickly to the grower that the rate of growth is EXPLOSIVE in *Coco!* It's not at all unusual to see the same cuttings in *Coco* be twice the size of cuttings in soil. The plants have an overall healthier, happier look to them and the hybrid vigour of a given strain is accentuated when in *Coco.* The tastes and aromas of buds grown in *Coco* are extremely difficult to tell from herb grown in a totally organic soil and are ALWAYS more flavorful and aromatic in Hydro when compared to *Hydroton* grown bud. The plants just seem to give their best in *Coco *and with less hassle than either soil or *Hydrton. *

When it comes to the problems of seriously vasilating pH in Hydro when *Hydroton* is used, you can kiss those problems goodbye when you convert to *Coco *as your medium. Once thoroughly flushed and buffered with pH'd water, *Coco* will prove to be rock solid when it comes to staying in the proper pH range. This reason alone makes *Coco* worth converting to in Hydroponics, IMHO. 

Aside from training your brain to pH at hydroponic levels, *Coco* growers must adapt to a "Water to Waste" approach to watering/feeding when container growing. This means to continue watering well after runoff water comes out of the bottom. This is because *Coco* retains just enough moisture to sustain the plant but, like Hydroponics, it requires a good long drink to keep the plants happy. This also acts as an effective "flushing" method to keep salts (nutrients) from building up in the medium. Although you need to feed much more frequently than a pre-ferted soil mix, it is still recommended that you do a periodic plain pH'd watering to assist in ridding any built up salts in the medium. For this reason, Watering to Waste requires some sort of "catch" system to capture the run off water out of your pots when container garden. An Ebb n Flow tray works well or you can fabricate your own catch try to place under your pots. If elevated, this catch tray can have a drain in one corner or at the center to allow the run off to drip into a Rubbermaid container below the catch tray. 


*Coco and it's various grades*

There is much confusion and misunderstanding regarding *Coco. *You will find that virtually all *Coco* is referred to as *"Coco Coir".* When, in fact, *Coir* is but just one of the different GRADES of *Coco* available. *Coco *is manufactured into three major catagories, or grades. Essentially, these grades are a catagorization of the "coarseness" of the various grades of *Coco.* They are as follows in order from the finest to the most coarse:

*PYTH -* This is the finest grade of Coco. Pyth is harvested from the softer tissue just inside the shell or husk that is pulverized into a fine particulate. It resembles light brown, dried coffee gounds. The finer particles provide a solid substrate for the plant's root system but lack in the rapid drainage of it's more coarse forms. Using just Pyth solely as your medium is NOT recommend because of it's tendency to retain so much moisture but can be blended with other grades to add some body to the blend. Some manufacturers like Earth Juice and to some degree Botanicare use a fair amount of Pyth in what they call Coco Coir. Again, this grade is not Coir but we'll get to the next!
*COIR/FIBER -* Coir is a longer fiber harvest from the outer layers of the shell or husk and is often chopped into shorter fragments. The fabled "Profit Disks" were made from this portion of the Coconut. While Coir still holds a good amount of moisture after watering or flooding, it's drainage is significantly better than Pyth. Coir can also be found in very long strands often referred to as "Coco Fiber" and is commonly found in nurseries and craft stores. The longest strands make a good liner for the bottom of pots which you can fill on top of with finer cut Coir or Croutons for an excellent medium. 
*HUSKS (aka "Croutons") - *The coarsest grade of Coco are the Husks which have also been referred to as "Croutons". Several growers here at the Bay can tell you of their success with Croutons. Made by fragmenting the shells or husks of the Coconut, Croutons are made up of chunks of shell and represent the fastest draining form of Coco available. Croutons are HIGHLY recommended for use in Ebb and Flow as well as DWC systems because they are absent of the finer particles that would tend to clog spray nozzles or pump motors. Croutons drain as well as Hydroton but do retain a perfect amount of moisture between floodings as compared to Hydroton. General Hydroponics recently discontinued their Coco Croutons and they have not been available. Until now, that is. More on that in a moment. 
The following pic illustrates the various grades of *Coco.* However, Pyth is not shown. 









*Which Coco is best for me? *

Deciding on which grade of *Coco* or which brand can be quite confusing. For many, this is a trial and error excercise until they find the best grade for their grows. However, some generalizations can surely be made. 

For Container Style growing, either *Coco Coir* or a blend of the various grades would suite you quite well. In containers, a nice blend of longer fiber *Coir* with a small amount of Pyth blended in would give your roots good aeration and they Pyth would help to retain a bit more moisture so that watering every two to four days would be appropriate. 

While *Coco Coir* with Pyth in it MUST BE pre-washed, we recommend that *ALL COCO PRODUCTS BE THOROUGHLY FLUSHED* with pH'd water to rid any impurities from the blend. 

**It's also VERY IMPORTANT to remember that when growing in Coco, you MUST pH at Hydroponic levels in the 5.5-6.0 range. pH ranges higher than this will result in plant deficiencies and nutrient lockout!*

For Hydroponic and Aeroponic growers, *Husks* or *Croutons* are the way to go for sure. *Nandro* says that *Husks/Croutons* are "God's gift to our gardens!". Again, being absent of the finer particulates (after a good pre-rinsing, of course), they are the PERFECT medium for recirculating systems. As *Husks* are available in a couple of different sizes, you can experiment to see which size works best for you. In either case, both sizes retain enough moisture that you can reduce your amount of flood cycles and save on nutrients! Roots just explode in growth due to the amount of oxygen available in a *Crouton* medium and they grow easily through the net pot. The growth rate will astound the most seasoned of growers!

In the end, it's a matter of grow style. If you container grow, a finer mix will do you fine just as long as it's still light, airy and pourous. In Hydro, the larger chunks of the *Husks/Croutons* will get the job done and give you better tasting, better smelling harvests than *Hydroton *ever has for you. Try it once and you'll never go back. 


*Sounds great, Rell, but how and where do I get all these grades?*

Well, I'm glad you asked since I haven't had a good answer for you until just this week. As it turns out, *Nandro*, *Texas Kid* and I found a producer of these various grades of *Coco* right here in the North Texas area. A company called *RioCoco *imports the various grades from *Sri Lanka* and then pre-washes and packages primarily for the commercial agricultural and civil industries around the world. Up until now, this product has not been available in hydroponic supplies but, THANK GOD, we've been able to put *RioCoco* in touch with *Water Baby's Indoor Garden Supply* and they now will be the exclusive hydroponic supplier for their fine products! Take a look at all they have to offer. 

*RioCoco Green Starters*​ 



 
*Green Starters* are a compressed block of a perfect blend of *Coir, Fibers* and *Husks* called their *S1 grade* and when broken up will contain a small amount of Pyth. The block measures 7"x10"x2.5" and makes for a great shipping size. The wrapper can be opened up and used like a grow bag or use it to fill your containers. Just add your pH'd water to expand and break up the block. It recommends adding 500 mils to start but we found that about 1.5 liters was just about right.* Nandro* says, "*Green Starter Coco Blocks* are a great way for container growers wanting to experience the *Coco* craze".​ 
Here's a shot of a fresh moistened block.​ 



 
And a shot after it has drained and been broken up a bit. We popped a few holes in the bottom of it to let the water drain through properly. ​ 



 
The *S1 Custom Blend Coco* contained in the block is their premium mix of *Coco *and is suitable for Container Style growing but can be used in hydro if you utilize a mesh bag for your reservoir pump or* Coco* liners in your net pots. This *S1 Custom Blend* is an absolutely gorgeous mix as you can see above and could still be used in recirculating systems if pre-flushed well to rid the mix of small particulates. ​ 



*RioCoco Chip Blocks - S2, S3 and Croutons*​ 
*RioCoco* has also packaged into pressed blocks their finest grades of *Husks/Croutons*. Again, these are the large chunks of husk or shell that are best suited for recirculating Hydroponic Systems. The *Chip Blocks* are available in three grades: *S2* which are medium sized chips, *S3* which are slightly larger and *Croutons* which are the largest size. Premium *Coco *Husks like these are highly recommended fro growers using hydroponic systems like DWC, Drip, Ebb n Flow, Aeroponics and any other recirculating systems. The *S2* and *S3* Husks also make an attractive bedding cover (like Mulch) for your outdoor flower beds!​ 
*S2 Chip Block*​ 



 

*S3 Chip Block*​ 



 
Sitting side by side you can see the one block has bigger chips than the other. ​ 



 
These *Chip Blocks* weigh between 9-10 pounds and should produce between 50-70 liters of expanded product. This is comparable to the pressed blocks of *Coco* offered by *Botanicare* and *Earth Juice* but the quality of the finished product is FAR superior. ​ 
There wasn't a block to show you of the* Croutons* but here is a sample bag we received from *RioCoco *and you can see how much bigger they are. These *Croutons* are available as *RioCoco's* *Green 'n Grow Premium Coco* in 1 cu. ft. bags. More in a moment. ​ 



 
Here again is the pic of the various grades and you can see the comparison of size of the *S2, S3* and the *Green 'n Grow Premium Coir Croutons* better side by side.​ 



 


*E-Coir Coco Fiber*​ 
*RioCoco* also offers the longest strands of *Coco* known as *Fiber* in plastic bags. *E-Coir* can be used to grow in exclusively but, in it's longest form, it makes a great liner for your pots and the *S1 Custom Blend*, *Husks* or *Croutons* can be added on top for a superior draining mix. The *Fibers* can also be cut into short pieces and mixed in with your choice of *Husks *and/or *Croutons* to make the perfect custom blend for you. *E-Coir* is an excellent and versatile *Coco* product. ​


----------



## delstele (Jan 31, 2009)

Great info Thanks for sharing! This thread should be a sticky!!!! kiss-ass


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks my friends own the shop where all the pictures where taken.. waterbaby's
thanks TK and NADS


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 31, 2009)

Im just trying to bring it back up.... I believe this should be a sticky too.. It took alot of information and time to write


----------



## M Blaze (Jan 31, 2009)

Great thread and I gotta rep for coco coz i only grow in coco and I like the results.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 31, 2009)

me too gotta love the coco... 

My little pot of gold









M Blaze said:


> Great thread and I gotta rep for coco coz i only grow in coco and I like the results.


----------



## M Blaze (Jan 31, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> me too gotta love the coco...
> 
> My little pot of gold


 
My big pot of gold but im not talking about the strain lol


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 1, 2009)

is that just one 600 ? looking huge... You need the whole room filled with those.. I bet you could fit 12 in there if not more... light movers work wonders...


M Blaze said:


> My big pot of gold but im not talking about the strain lol


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 1, 2009)

I would also like to mention that coco comes from Sir Lanka which is in a civil war right now.. I had to drive 150 miles to pick up a pallet of coco.. It is getting harder to find so if you find any buy it now and hold on to it


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 1, 2009)

this talks about coco, what it is, where it grows, which countries make it, and what color it is.
it doesnt talk about feeding schedule, nutes, how to water coco in a (pot, ebb+flow, dripper), how to get coco working in recycle systems, how to clone in coco, what size pots you need for a coco grow, or anything that is actually practical and useful.
can you please write up some more on how to use it, not what it is.
ps i really do appreciate the time and effort put in so far. This is not a flame. I just would love to see a single concise thread with everything you need to know to use coco, so all the newbies can go to 1 point of reference.
that would make this one of the single most useful threads in this whole forum.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 1, 2009)

well I can write a feeding chart for you... thats no problem.. But I don't know what nutes you use?. I use it just like any other medium except I can't really over water it.. I water twice a day about two cups per plant.. I will start writing a another post tonight to explain more in detail. but I have a whole journal with me using coco on sig...


DaveTheNewbie said:


> this talks about coco, what it is, where it grows, which countries make it, and what color it is.
> it doesnt talk about feeding schedule, nutes, how to water coco in a (pot, ebb+flow, dripper), how to get coco working in recycle systems, how to clone in coco, what size pots you need for a coco grow, or anything that is actually practical and useful.
> can you please write up some more on how to use it, not what it is.
> ps i really do appreciate the time and effort put in so far. This is not a flame. I just would love to see a single concise thread with everything you need to know to use coco, so all the newbies can go to 1 point of reference.
> that would make this one of the single most useful threads in this whole forum.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 2, 2009)

i was thinking things like : I water twice a day about two cups per plant
and if you dont have coco specific nutes then you need cal/mag to supplement the calcium and magnesium that coco seems to eat
things of that nature


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 2, 2009)

go to my current journal at the bottom where my sig is I am about to post all my nutes and feeding charts


DaveTheNewbie said:


> i was thinking things like : I water twice a day about two cups per plant
> and if you dont have coco specific nutes then you need cal/mag to supplement the calcium and magnesium that coco seems to eat
> things of that nature


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 2, 2009)

i just started using coco in an aquaponic system indoors for the veg period

then i will transplant to outdoors in the ground, do you think i will have any problems with the media difference?


this is my youtube channel showing my new aquaponic coir system
http://www.youtube.com/user/cheshireplant


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 2, 2009)

don't mix into your dirt.. just transplant it into a bigger container of coco like 3 gallons or larger for outdoors.. and I will let mine grow into the dirt because I drill holes at the bottom of my pots...But you have to make sure that you don't have ant problems... Ants can become a serious problem with loose soils...



Cheshireplant said:


> i just started using coco in an aquaponic system indoors for the veg period
> 
> then i will transplant to outdoors in the ground, do you think i will have any problems with the media difference?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks
noted


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 2, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> is that just one 600 ? looking huge... You need the whole room filled with those.. I bet you could fit 12 in there if not more... light movers work wonders...


There was 4 600s on 3 plants. I have a friend that uses up to 12 600s on his 4 plants but thats just too much power for me.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone use the Botanicare compressed Cocogro? I can get this locally, although I would prefer the croutons they don't stock it and I thought I could mix this stuff with some hydroton to get both good drainage as well as water retention.


----------



## holmes (Feb 15, 2009)

the 5kg bale?
its good. soak it and treat it with ph'ed water, clean it well.

now that i think about it, i had a plant in soil, perlite, coco mix. mostly soil..........it was several weeks in with bud forming
i had a small cutting in pure coco, in a smaller container catch up in height to it in a few weeks.
good growth


----------



## holmes (Feb 15, 2009)

> I have a friend that uses up to 12 600s on his 4 plants/QUOTE]
> 
> that just seems wasteful


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 15, 2009)

holmes said:


> > I have a friend that uses up to 12 600s on his 4 plants/QUOTE]
> >
> > that just seems wasteful
> 
> ...


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 15, 2009)

these plants are only 6 weeks old


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 17, 2009)

holmes said:


> > I have a friend that uses up to 12 600s on his 4 plants/QUOTE]
> >
> > that just seems wasteful
> 
> ...


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 17, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> holmes said:
> 
> 
> > 12 600s would probably yield him more if he went smaller but more plants. Using the standard calculation, 12 lights cover that's about 108 sf, hard to imagine 4 plants can take up that much area.
> ...


----------



## holmes (Feb 17, 2009)

yes, because of less veg time...quicker turn over
15 lbs of 4 plants huh, that makes no sense


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 17, 2009)

holmes said:


> yes, because of less veg time...quicker turn over
> 15 lbs of 4 plants huh, that makes no sense


why does it make no sense
he hasnt said how long it takes, 15 pounds on 4 plants is entirely possible
they would be impressive plants tho 

ps i hate sandcastles too


----------



## holmes (Feb 17, 2009)

that is slightly over 3.75 lbs a plant
that is almost double to what outdoor plants under the beautiful sun can do, at least what i think they can do.
therefore i need an experienced outdoor grower to tell me if this is possible


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 17, 2009)

Well He has a huge plant regardless..
FDD2blk claims to to have pulled over 5 pounds on a plant and I believe him..

I would never just grow 4 plants even if they were huge.. I like to harvest at least 5 to 6 times on a indoor grow..

P.S this thread is now worthless


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 18, 2009)

Its not worthless, would of been WORTH a lot more if you mentioned that Coco is reusable . I just bought 4 big blocks of Coco from HTG supply for 11.45 each (the blocks that expand out to 2.5 cubic feet. They have plenty there so if you cant find the Coco you guys prefer they have the finer grade Coco looks like theres some husk but not a whole lot mostly "pyth". I'm not sure what Coco the bricks they have there consist of. But they also have the profit disc's aka jump start pellets (i'm guessing those are the Coco pellets like the jiffy pellets?) Sorry a bit new to Coco starting it on my next grow. Theres actually another Coco thread I think the threads should be merged then stickied. It dont give a bunch of info but adds some. Coco users should unite and demand we get sticky!!

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/48979-idiots-guide-coco-coir.html


----------



## holmes (Feb 18, 2009)

what were we talking about???


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright I sent this to staff to try to see if we can get a sub forum..

If I can pull this out of my hat.. next maybe ask for a texas growers unite sub forum...


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice bro good going Coco 4 lyf!

They should just make a "World forum" or something similar. That way you can make your own "Texas Growers Thread" like theres a "Florida Growers Thread" I'm sure others were started just never really took off cause threads get pushed down the list way too fast here


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkZl5l4jo-Q&feature=related

He mentions adjusting the light cycle a little after 1:30 min. in. Thats where I got my idea to change light cycle


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 20, 2009)

lol... he says fat-astic


Jeffdogg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkZl5l4jo-Q&feature=related
> 
> He mentions adjusting the light cycle a little after 1:30 min. in. Thats where I got my idea to change light cycle


----------



## Yota (Mar 4, 2009)

Just wanted to share this stuff. This coco product is really good. You can get pure coco fiber, or 2 mix's. The stuff has some great beneficials in there. 

http://www.humboldtflowerproducts.com/our_products.php

I have used basement mix and mendo mix

Do you guys think i should be adding peralite or rocks to these?


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 4, 2009)

Yota said:


> Just wanted to share this stuff. This coco product is really good. You can get pure coco fiber, or 2 mix's. The stuff has some great beneficials in there.
> 
> http://www.humboldtflowerproducts.com/our_products.php
> 
> ...


I wouldnt add them because they are not needed with coco.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Mar 4, 2009)

Not needed, but wont hurt...

I have heard good stories about the the marble sized perlite..

But still M blaze is right!, they are not needed.. 

thanks for visiting...


----------



## MagicA (Sep 12, 2009)

This might be the most retarded question in the world but I didn't see it mentioned so does coco mean coconut?


----------



## grobofotwanky (Sep 13, 2009)

I understand why all of you rave about coco. I read this thread about 2 months ago, went and bought some coir, and have been growing in it for the last 3 weeks. This shit is the shit. It absorbs water nice and evenly, with no dry pockets and it doesn't really compact after several waterings like soil tends to do. Thanks to everyone that has posted in this thread, I'll be a coco-nut for life.


----------



## pinkus (Sep 13, 2009)

Great Thread MOG kiss-ass...THIS is an educational thread kiss-ass my humble apologies 

pinkus


----------



## sagensour (Jul 13, 2010)

What size pot is everyone useing for raw coco and perlite 70/30?


----------



## 200sxy (Jul 14, 2010)

i would love it if some1 experenced could give me a write up of their nutrients using the canna range i grow in 1 gallon containers and have just bought all the nessasary canna nutes, just not 100% on feeding schedules. What do u canna coco people use


----------



## harinama (Jul 26, 2010)

i love coco! I buy 4.5 cf blocks of Down to Earth for $20. I mix with perlite at 9/1 (coco/perlite). I grow "hempy" style, using a 3.5 gal bucket i leave 1" perlite at the bottom, and cut 1 hole 2" from the bottom, thus leaving a "res" in the bucket.

Using Blumats, I water to waste without output, using clearex/dripclean i don't have to worry about salt buildup. 

3.5 gal buckets
9/1 coir/perlite
bc nutes(org for veg, chem for bloom), clearex/dripclean, humic/fulvic acid, superthrive(for veg), cal/mag.

I will never go back to soil and it's issues. With proper flushing/conditioning, coir can be reused many, many times.


----------



## buraka415 (Jul 27, 2010)

this is my 1st run with coco, 100% canna coco, and following their nute lineup - minus the Boost and am not running any CannaZyme. I water/feed about every other day. Not like in soil, e.g. water, feed, off, water,feed, off, etc.

there's not so much a feeding schedule as there is what do the plants need. My containers are bigger than 1 gal, but with a container that small, it will dry out quicker, so you can water/feed more often. You know, even if you dont feed a lot of nutes, dont run normal tap water through coco - like at least give it 2ml/gal of A/B.

For me, so far so good I'd say:

 



200sxy said:


> i would love it if some1 experenced could give me a write up of their nutrients using the canna range i grow in 1 gallon containers and have just bought all the nessasary canna nutes, just not 100% on feeding schedules. What do u canna coco people use


----------



## devilpit (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a question....I took a healthy clone at 12 inches tall 3 weeks ago and since it went into flowering it has grown to over 4ever ft tall and it loves the coco...so thats being said here is the ?. Why are my clones I took and placed them in coco same strain and the roots look great but the leaves look green but deformed?


----------



## smokey626 (May 21, 2011)

home depot online has it for about $ 7.00


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 5, 2011)

does anyone know what the ph should be of the coco its self??? i have plants in coco and the ph of the runoff is 8.0 im assuming this is very bad. i know to water with hydro ph but im not sure what the ph of the coco should be is it the same as soil 6-7???? anyone please this would really help me out


----------



## Nerper (Jul 10, 2015)

ok I want to use the bag of Hydroton i have with coco what ration 50/50?


----------

